# Hebestange für Köderfischsenke



## damdam05 (31. Mai 2009)

Gestern ist meine "Hebestange" beim hochziehen gleich zweimal gebrochen.:c

Es handelte sich um eine alte, dicke, fette Teleskoprute. Jetzt brauch ich was neues. Bevor ich mir was neues kaufe, könnt ihr mir was (aus dem Baumarkt) empfehlen, bevor ich eine richtige (teure) Hebestange zulege?

VG DamDam#h


----------



## Bobster (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

'habe auch mit Besenstielen und Konsorten aus dem
Baumarkt experimentiert...bin aber dann bei einer
ca.20 Euronen Hebestange von Askari "hängen geblieben".

...und im dritten Einsatzjahr immer noch sehr zufrieden.

Also, ich experimentiere da nicht mehr groartig rum...

Aber eventuell haben andere Boardies ja noch einige
Erfahrungen die sie teilen möchten.

Gruß

Bobster


----------



## damdam05 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Wird glaub ich schwer, diesen Preis durch Eigenherstellung zu schlagen. War gerade auf Askari drauf, konnte die Stange dort nicht finden. Habe gerade auch in den Katalog geschaut (2007/2008), leider ohne Erfolg. Kannst Du die auf Askari finden? 

VG DamDAM


----------



## Terraxx (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

Kenne einen, der ab und zu noch im Krankenhaus n bisschen was arbeitet, der hat mir sone Stange mitgebracht, die die alten Leute benutzen um sich abzustützen, kann man auch als Duschvorhangstange nehmen, ist son Teleskopding...Wird auch nicht kaputt gehen, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

Ich habe seit etlichen Jahren eine Hebestange in 3,40m
von Sportex.Das Ding ist nicht gerade billig,aber unver-
wüstlich.Zudem kann ich die Stange dank des Gewindes
im Notfall auch als Unterfangkescher einsetzen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## dirk-mann (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

moin

ich nutze auch ne kescherstang von 2,50m bin aber auch auf der suche nach was anderen also schreibt mal was ihr so benutzt

gruß dirk


----------



## Bobster (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

'hab gerade noch mal nachgeschaut:
Es ist eine ZEBCO Hebestange Cool Artikel Nr.7144
oder auf english: Drop Net Lifter

Hatte ich mir vor Jahren 2-3-4 |kopfkrat
bei Askari für nen schmalen Taler geholt.

Finde ich im Moment auch nicht mehr dort und 
das herunterladen des Zebco Katalogs dauert mit zu lange 

In der Bucht gibt es genau die Hebestange als Set
mit ner DAM Köderfischsenke.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Zebco-Cool-Senks...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


Bobster


----------



## NOK-Angler (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

früher habe ich mal ne malerstange die man zum streichen in treppenaufgängen oder für decken benutzt aber die hat ihre schwachstelle am gewinde....jetzt verwende ich immer den stiel von eine plattschaufel. der is sehr stabil und preiswert(ca. 6€ im baumarkt)


----------



## Gizi (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

Ich habe ne Teleskopstange von Gardena  das teil benutze ich schon 7 Jahre und bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gemacht das teil. Ist allerdings auch 210cm lang und bis 390cm teleskopierbar.
Kostet ca 20€ vorteil das sie nicht nur zum Senken benutzt werden kann, kurz mal die Säge drauf gesteckt und schon ist der Ast weg wenn er stört


----------



## Palerado (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

Habe mir eine für 23€ von der Angeldomaene geholt.
Nun ja. Also zu schnell würde ich damit lieber nicht ziehen.


----------



## K4m (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

ich nehme auch immer die teleskopstange von gardene..
gibt es aber auch in 2 längen... für kleinere autos praktischer 

http://www.gardena.com/opencms/opencms/DE/de/Produkte/Productlist/index.html?cat=PK425&scat=PK42510


----------



## strawinski (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

nehmts mit nicht übel aber man kann sich doch ausrechnen welch riesiger druck bzw. gegendruck vorrherrscht, wenn ich mit einem schlag die senke rausziehe. da kann ich doch auf anhieb berechnen welche dicke die geberstange haben muß. das da metall oder fettes holz ger muß ist doch klar. sonst knallt mir die doch beim drittenmal weg.... alles unter 20 € wird schrott sein und alles außer metall auch. guter malerbedarf- großhandel profistangen ev. mit teleskop wäre ich vorsichtig, die knallen schnell am ende aus, das ist gerade der knackpunkt bei allen keschern und allem was man hebeln muß


----------



## K4m (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

also dann hast du noch nicht die gardena stange probiert 
die hat bei uns schon so einiges ausgehalten...
jedoch haben wir sie natürlich nie voll ausgezogen sondern immer nur auf ca 3.20m
sodass in der stange noch genug fläche aufeinander liegt..


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

15 € für eine 3m Hebestange und 20 € für eine 4m....|rolleyes 

.... soll es geben...


----------



## Aalangler66 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein: Auch ich bin auf der verzweifelten Suche nach einer vernünftigen Senk-Stange, bisher leider ohne Erfolg! Hatte vor kurzem eine Carbon-Senken-Hebestange .... hahaha, nach dem dritten mal hochziehen gab es einen riesen Knall und durch war sie #q
Da sich die Stange ja garnicht oder nur minimal biegen soll, kommt wohl Carbon, Fiberglas usw. nicht infrage!
Halte daher Ausschau nach ner Alu-oder Stahlstange.
Diese sollte natürlich nicht zu schwer sein, so daß man sie noch heben kann.
Habe auch schon einige Firmen angeschrieben, diese trauen sich da aber nicht ran, da zu große Kräfte wirken !!!!
Tja, was nun ? Wäre bereit, für eine vernünftige Stange einiges auszugeben ....
Hat noch einer eine Idee ???


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

ich nehm´ entweder ´nen handelsüblichen besen-, oder schaufelstiel.


----------



## zokker (11. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

Ich habe eine Zebco Cool 3m Senkstange. Bin die letzten 4 Jahre voll damit zu frieden. Allerdings senke ich nur bis zu einer tiefe von einem Meter und habe ein extrem dünnes Netz, was wenig widerstand bietet.


----------



## Cormoraner (11. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

Cooler Thread. Brauche auch noch ne passende Stange. Tommi, woher beziehst du deine Preise, hast mal nen Link?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Cooler Thread. Brauche auch noch ne passende Stange. Tommi, woher beziehst du deine Preise, hast mal nen Link?



Im Moment habe ich keine da,
Der Tröt ist ja auch schon 6 Jahe alt...


----------



## Andre´ (11. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

So Gardena Stangen gibt es immer noch , aber keine Ahnung ob die was taugen...

https://www.contorion.de/gartenbau-...92268&ef_id=VcSRXgAAAABS5UwS:20150911115237:s


----------



## Aalangler66 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

Jede Wette, daß diese Stange von Gardena den Belastungen nicht standhält ... #d |uhoh:#q


----------



## Aalangler66 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

So .... habe mir nun (Testweise!) diese hier bestellt:

Sportex Hebestange 3,40m

Bin ja mal gespannt, was diese an Belastung aushält #c

Hören tut man über diese Stange nur Gutes .... naja, mal sehen |uhoh:


----------



## Aalangler66 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

Habe heute die Sportex-Hebestange bekommen: Nun ja, ich traue mich garnicht, diese richtig zu testen, da ich denke, daß mir diese auch zerbricht #q#q#q

Frage: Wer hat diese Stange und kann was darüber berichten?

Was mir auch gleich aufgefallen ist: Auch diese Stange biegt sich ganz schön durch ..... oje, oje ..... ich ahne nix Gutes #c


----------



## mieze691 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

die wird schon halten
Gruß Chris


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

Die (grüne) Sportex Stange ist so ziemlich das Beste, was zu ktiegen ist!
Ich hatte eine jahrzehnte lang in Gebrauch, aber mein Kumpel hat sie dennoch zerbrochen, weil er seinen Forellenbestand im Teich damit dezimiert hat.
Bei ca. 20 Refos im Netz und ruckartigem Anheben, hat sie dann doch aufgegeben!

Jürgen


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*



mieze691 schrieb:


> die wird schon halten
> Gruß Chris



jo, ist ja nich´ deine...

würde die stange erst mal in flachem wasser ausprobieren und wenn´s dann tiefer geht das netz mit ´ner kordel sichern.


----------



## mieze691 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

immer positiv denken die hat ja keine Sollbruchstelle


----------



## Aalangler66 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

@ Taxidermist ...

Wie, gibt es da auch eine Grüne?
Hab hier eine Schwarze!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=39504


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

Früher waren die grün, heutzutage sind die schwarz.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*



> Früher waren die grün, heutzutage sind die schwarz.



So wird es sein!
Meine hat vor Jahren noch über 100DM gekostet, fand ich zunächst recht teuer, hat sich aber gelohnt.
An der Kulanz hat sich bei Sportex nichts geändert, da gibt es normalerweise bei Bruch problemlos Ersatz, wenn du nicht gerade mitm Auto drüber gefahren bist!
Würde mir deshalb auch keine Sorgen machen.

Jürgen


----------



## Aalangler66 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

Nun gut .... fahre gleich los zum "Testsenken" .... werde später berichten #h


----------



## Aalangler66 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

Man Höre und Staune: Die Stange hat allen Belastungen stand gehalten :vik: !!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

Ein ordentlicher Senkenstock mit Schwerpunkt auf Stabilität, hat einen sehr hohen Glasfaseranteil, ist daher meist nicht teuer und hält, auch wenn er sich biegt. Ich habe 'nen Billigstock von Gerlinger, der hält tadelos und wird von mir auch als Kescherstock benutzt.
'Nem Gerätestock für Besen, Schaufeln etc. ist definitiv weniger zu zutrauen, da Vollmaterial meist schneller bricht als Rohr und die Dinger meist aus Holz oder dünnwandigem Alu sind.
Also entweder sauschwer oder unstabil oder beides.


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

Ich habe auch schon ewig die" grüne "von SPORTEX ,das 
Teil geht unter normalen Umständen nicht kaputt.Hat zwar in der
Anschaffung etwas mehr Geld gekostet,hat sich aber gelohnt.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (22. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TELESKOPSTIEL-TELESKOPSTANGE-EINWASCHER-GLASREINIGUNG-4-5-METER-AKTION-/161682174430
So was ist doch auch ganz ok


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (22. September 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*

http://www.wischmop-shop.de/boot-teleskopstange-schwimmbar-meter-stufig-rasterbar-p-890.html

Deluxe


----------



## kalfater (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hebestange für Köderfischsenke*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich habe seit etlichen Jahren eine Hebestange in 3,40m
> von Sportex.Das Ding ist nicht gerade billig,aber unver-
> wüstlich.
> 
> ...



*Die habe ich auch!* Aber in schwarz. Ein astreines Qualitätsprodukt (Made in Germany), welches ein ganzes Anglerleben halten sollte.


----------

